# Eura Mobil Integra 636 A Class Roof



## 120679 (Feb 23, 2009)

Hi 
We have just purchased an A class Euramobil. Whilst looking on the roof to check if an aerial was fitted, we have noticed that the sealant running along the length, both sides of the van looks black and "perished". We are not sure if this is silicone or just a build up of old dirt and debris and whether it needs replaced/renewed or just cleaned.
Many thanks.


----------



## sersol (Aug 1, 2005)

Not knowing the age of the van its a little difficult to judge,but my 690HB is nearly 6 years old & during the winter months there is a build up of black grime near where you describe.
A good wash,warm soapy water soon gets rid and back to as new,of course there may some discolouration.
I doubt there is anything to worry about.
Gary


----------



## rosina (Jun 14, 2007)

*Sealant on Eura Mobils*

Hi, I think what you are talking about is the actual sealant which appears to be a butyl rubber compound. EM seem to use this a lot, and a lot of it! on the major panel and chassis/habitation connections. This does not give a particularly neat finish but it is certainly effective in maintaining a waterproof vehicle.
Providing the rubber is intact and not pulling away I would leave this alone other than cleaning. I scrub the 'winter gunge' away with water and a soft hand brush, then go over with shampoo afterwards.

Colin


----------

